# Nipples on female dogs



## NinaJun65 (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone who see's Nina, asks me if she has had pups before. I say no, but im not postitive. I've been told a dog this young (1 year) doesn't grow them unless she's had pups. she was just spayed on 6/5/08 at a year old.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

The nipples themselves or do you mean swollen teats? All dogs have nipples.

Cherri


----------



## NinaJun65 (Jun 11, 2008)

i guess swollen. bc they are sticking out they are deffinetley not small.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

they generally swell ("develop") when the dog goes thru her first heat. in dogs that are spayed prior to their first heat, the nipples remain tiny (not even noticable in my females). i just looked @ her pics in your other thread and they look normal, not like she's had pups at all. maybe the fact that her tummy is still shaved is throwing ppl off and making them appear larger.

she's fine


----------



## NinaJun65 (Jun 11, 2008)

okay, thnx cam


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi just looked @ her pics in your other thread and they look normal, not like she's had pups at all. maybe the fact that her tummy is still shaved is throwing ppl off and making them appear larger.
> 
> she's fine


I'd say the same thing.


----------

